

Google sometimes scans books upside-down by mistake... - tim_hutton
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22umop+dooms%22&tbm=bks

======
tim_hutton
Other common words as scanned upside-down:

"jxau" = "next" :
[http://www.google.com/search?q="jxau"&tbm=bks](http://www.google.com/search?q="jxau"&tbm=bks)
Image:
[http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=agwpOfP2zI4C&pg=RA4-PA82&...](http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=agwpOfP2zI4C&pg=RA4-PA82&dq=jxau&hl=en&sa=X&ei=LUyyUeKgI8iV0AXkxIDQAw&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=jxau&f=false)

"pire" = "and" :
[http://www.google.com/search?q="pire"&tbm=bks](http://www.google.com/search?q="pire"&tbm=bks)

------
tim_hutton
via Ed Pegg, Jr.:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/16dt8i/se...](http://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/16dt8i/searched_umop_dooms_found_google_scanned_a&#x2F);

